# Harris Harrington's program - sticking points



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

I've watched the entire program several times, taken notes, etc.

Accepted pretty much everything he is saying as true, as it jibes with my experience.

Following the suggestions.

1) Mindfulness meditation, regular.

2) Physical exercise - was doing that even before the program.

3) Chinese massage marbles.

Problem, though, as far as getting to the emotional memories - my mind simply refuses to go there to purge them. There was an initial wave of that after I saw the program, and nothing since.

Any suggestions how to stimulate that process?


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

face it head on youve got an old x who broke your heart confront here. you parents have caused you suffering let them know and confront them some dude used to mess with you back in highschool when you see him fuck him up. just face all the shit buried in side


----------



## JuliaM (Dec 28, 2012)

Is there a way to watch the whole series without shelling out $98? I can't afford it but I really want to understand. I was emotionally abused by my mother. DP/DR gone now, but I still think I've got a lot of shit to deal with that's tied in with all this (social anxiety, not taking control of my life, lack of self-worth).


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

JuliaM said:


> Is there a way to watch the whole series without shelling out $98? I can't afford it but I really want to understand. I was emotionally abused by my mother. DP/DR gone now, but I still think I've got a lot of shit to deal with that's tied in with all this (social anxiety, not taking control of my life, lack of self-worth).


I think giving a direct link would be illegal, but I can say that it is on piratebay.org.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

DP boy said:


> face it head on youve got an old x who broke your heart confront here. you parents have caused you suffering let them know and confront them some dude used to mess with you back in highschool when you see him fuck him up. just face all the shit buried in side


Makes sense, and I've done some of that, but my parents are old and I can only pile on so much at this point. My mom goes into denial mode whenever I confront her anyway, so there's limited utility there. She's not a very introspective person. I begin to feel bad because she just becomes upset, because she can only think in black and white terms: "he's attacking me because he thinks I'm a monster." So I have to intellectualize it for her (explain how she's very different from me, that what she did naturally was bad for my development, that she simply didn't understand my needs and so on."

Confrontation is difficult, and I really have no heart to beat her up too much at this point. Because she does love me, she just had no clue what to do with me. We're just different.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Confronting your abuses wot solve your DP because I confronted mine and I still have it

Another thing is you will NEVER convince a narc that they made a mistake in ur up bringing they are famous for denial and blame ... Same with codependants one thing they share in common is denial, and blame because they r too "young" to take responsibility for themselves and can't get close emotionally so that's there way of avoiding it


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

DP boy said:


> face it head on youve got an old x who broke your heart confront here. you parents have caused you suffering let them know and confront them some dude used to mess with you back in highschool when you see him fuck him up. just face all the shit buried in side


Have you recovered with this method?


----------

